# Midwest Fur Fest



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

I couldn't find any threads of this as of late, so I was wondering if anyone will be going to MFF? This will be my first con ever, and I know it'll probably be my best week ever. it's being held November 21-23rd I believe

also, if anyone has any info on events going on there, could ya tell?


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

I see the word "Midwest" so I'm interested...

Where is this?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> I see the word "Midwest" so I'm interested...
> 
> Where is this?



oh, woops forgot to mention that XD

it's in chicago illinois. and the con is being held at the westin hostel (fuck me though, I couldn't get a reservation there -_-)


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 30, 2008)

oh lol duh XD

I was just thinking of the 'west' part  I'm in oregon XD

nvm then


----------



## Takun Lion (Jun 30, 2008)

Not far away....if I could get some friends I may just consider it...but I wouldn't go alone:/


----------



## Krugg (Jun 30, 2008)

I wanna go, but I feel as if I would not have a way to get there or anyone to go with unless I make some new friends as a freshman in college : \


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jun 30, 2008)

plus, it's the third largest furry convention in the world. the last con held like, 1,700. thas alot considering the fandom


----------



## Phoenixwildfire (Jun 30, 2008)

dangit if only I had the money to travel that far T_T I live near Lansing, so that's a little ways for me.

darn lake is in the way.


----------



## notMordecai (Jul 4, 2008)

I am going to this shit too.

Fuck yeah see you guys there.


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 4, 2008)

Well if all goes in my favor I will be going and it will be my first.


----------



## Gel (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm going! all the way from New Hampshire, YEAH 24 HOUR BUS RIDE. Trying to find another fur in the area to come with me before I leave though.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Jul 6, 2008)

Gel said:


> I'm going! all the way from New Hampshire, YEAH 24 HOUR BUS RIDE. Trying to find another fur in the area to come with me before I leave though.



you and me both TT_TT then again, I'd like to have a fun roadtrip (2,400 miles btw -.-') by myself, listening to the crappy music I like... and if all goes well, hopefully I won't end up flipping my car over... =^-^=


----------



## Fat Foxcoon (Jul 6, 2008)

Im heading up from KS, and if all goes as planed I will be going with a very nice fox. So I guess it isn't that long though I never gone from KC to Chicago by car only plane. I hope I can get away to go to the sears tower again. I loved going up there last time I was in town.


----------



## Razok Huskie (Jul 6, 2008)

Im gonna be there too just look for the fur that is wearing a modem necklace


----------



## Gel (Jul 7, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you and me both TT_TT then again, I'd like to have a fun roadtrip (2,400 miles btw -.-') by myself, listening to the crappy music I like... and if all goes well, hopefully I won't end up flipping my car over... =^-^=



ohjeez, long trip D: yeah, I took a roadtrip with 4 other furries to ANTHROCON. it was fun for the most part, til one of our people decided to be a jerk and steal the car keys! D: careful about who you chose for a roadtrip! 

ah well, be careful not to flip your car then! XD it's kind of a bad thing to do.


----------



## tundra_arctic_wolf (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely plan on attending this year.

The hotel is only 12 miles away from where I live.

I will attend on November 22 only.


----------



## CoyoteSmith (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm really hoping to go.  I had planned on going last year, but it fell through.  Thirty bucks I'll never see again...Â¬.Â¬

Not sure if I'll be able to get the time off work, this time.  I just took a week off last month for family purposes.  But, if I can, and have some cash saved up...Then booyah, grandma.   First con, ahoy.

-Coyote Smith


----------



## arphalia (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm going! I'll be in the dealer's room and will have art in the art show.  I kinda hope it snows, just a little. I miss seeing it. Generally, it seems to snow after the con so I don't have my hopes up too high.


----------



## Nylak (Oct 10, 2008)

Booo.  Nylak wants to come.  ;__;  Someone take me.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 10, 2008)

If only I had the monies.


----------



## Xipoid (Oct 10, 2008)

I've really been trying to go to MFF for the past few years, but something always seems to get in the way.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 10, 2008)

arphalia said:


> I'm going! I'll be in the dealer's room and will have art in the art show.  I kinda hope it snows, just a little. I miss seeing it. Generally, it seems to snow after the con so I don't have my hopes up too high.


snow you say?... I've never been in snow before =D


----------



## Enigmaticat (Oct 10, 2008)

I would if I could, but I dont know if I can.... @___@


----------



## crazedwolf (Oct 11, 2008)

Chicago is close to my house, and plus MFF is on my birthday weekend. May need to see if i can head up there one of those days.


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm driving out from Vermont, picking up BushyCat on the way 

Heh, where in New Hampshire are you, roughly, Gel? I'm southern Vermont near the Connecticut River.


----------



## Uro (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm going, will be my first con as well. Really excited about it 
Hit me up sometime while you're up there. I'm going to be REALLY busy though haha xD.


----------



## Firr (Oct 12, 2008)

I'll be there!  I'm sorta excited to see it in the new hotel.  I sorta liked the old hotel, but it was getting a bit cramped.  Ah well, see ya'll there!


----------



## Uro (Oct 12, 2008)

Firr said:


> I'll be there!  I'm sorta excited to see it in the new hotel.  I sorta liked the old hotel, but it was getting a bit cramped.  Ah well, see ya'll there!



The omni? Another reason is because all the baby furs were leavin their diapers all over the place.

....yea....


----------



## Beretta Darkwolf (Oct 14, 2008)

Already have a day off of work planted on Monday (Nov. 24) and today I just placed another 8hrs (full day) I accumulated on the Thursday (Nov. 20). Once I get 4 more hours of off time I'm placing that on the Wednesday so I have a half day that day and then I wont have to work at all from Thurs - Mon. It's gonna be awesome!


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 14, 2008)

Beretta Darkwolf said:


> Already have a day off of work planted on Monday (Nov. 24) and today I just placed another 8hrs (full day) I accumulated on the Thursday (Nov. 20). Once I get 4 more hours of off time I'm placing that on the Wednesday so I have a half day that day and then I wont have to work at all from Thurs - Mon. It's gonna be awesome!


you inspire me


----------



## Beretta Darkwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you inspire me



lol. Well, last year I went for my first time. I went all by my lonesome and still had a blast. This year should be 100x better than last. Why? Well, this year I have my wolf mask, tail, and paws. Not to mention a whole convoy/crew of friends joining me. As it turns out one of my old friends from middle school was a fur. He found me on myspace back in May and when I looked at his myspace and saw Furry stuff all over it I nearly freaked. He said he reacted the same when he saw mine. I ended up meeting some of his other fur friends and from there on we've been hanging out regularly like back in the old days, lol. Him and his two other friends though were shy fringe furs until they met me. I mean they'd never ever heard of 2! lol. Now we've got this whole event planned out and I cannot wait. :grin:


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Beretta Darkwolf said:


> lol. Well, last year I went for my first time. I went all by my lonesome and still had a blast. This year should be 100x better than last. Why? Well, this year I have my wolf mask, tail, and paws. Not to mention a whole convoy/crew of friends joining me. As it turns out one of my old friends from middle school was a fur. He found me on myspace back in May and when I looked at his myspace and saw Furry stuff all over it I nearly freaked. He said he reacted the same when he saw mine. I ended up meeting some of his other fur friends and from there on we've been hanging out regularly like back in the old days, lol. Him and his two other friends though were shy fringe furs until they met me. I mean they'd never ever heard of 2! lol. Now we've got this whole event planned out and I cannot wait. :grin:



ugh, lucky. I've only met ONE fur in rl, and he's... an addict when it comes to porn. I mean he's so bad, it scares me. so I don't like to hang out with him. 

so I have a feeling, I won't be going to any fur cons with any rl friends -_-''' I wonder if I'll find anyone at the con to be friends with... or perhaps better :-D


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

I know this one furry from my area that I could probably hang out with sometime, but I don't know, he's a real pussy faggot.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I know this one furry from my area that I could probably hang out with sometime, but I don't know, he's a real pussy faggot.


that's a good reason not to hang out with him 0_o


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> that's a good reason not to hang out with him 0_o



So how exactly do you live with yourself then? 8)


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 31, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> So how exactly do you live with yourself then? 8)


by realizing that every thing you say is bullshit 

btw, are you by any chance going to "further confusion"?


----------



## Teco (Oct 31, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> ugh, lucky. I've only met ONE fur in rl, and he's... an addict when it comes to porn. I mean he's so bad, it scares me. so I don't like to hang out with him.
> 
> so I have a feeling, I won't be going to any fur cons with any rl friends -_-''' I wonder if I'll find anyone at the con to be friends with... or perhaps better :-D



I want to go, no ride though, I went to AnthroCon and loved it, but to explain why the quotes, AC had so much porn. And just, porn talk in general, and a guy in a suit at the rave getting crotch motorboated. After that im pretty sure furs have an above average affinity for porn. ...oh. Fur Affinity, I get it now. *punched*


----------



## NekoFox08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Teco said:


> I want to go, no ride though, I went to AnthroCon and loved it, but to explain why the quotes, AC had so much porn. And just, porn talk in general, and a guy in a suit at the rave getting crotch motorboated. After that im pretty sure furs have an above average affinity for porn. ...oh. Fur Affinity, I get it now. *punched*



yea, but this fur I know asked me if I ever wanted to eat someone, cause he has a vore fetish (that, and a billion other fetishes I can't fathom)

well, I wouldn't argue if there was porn here and there at a con, but I'm not like, "oh, I'm at a con, let's get laid!" xD

*awaits davids response to the porn bit* :|


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> by realizing that every thing you say is bullshit
> 
> btw, are you by any chance going to "further confusion"?



You're learning! *sniff* They grow up so fast...

I was giving it serious consideration, actually.  It is close enough to drive to and I like the theme.  Also, it is only $45, plus hotel and expenses, which sounds like a decent price for a small vacation.  If I have the funds and the availability at the time I may just end up going.



NekoFox08 said:


> yea, but this fur I know asked me if I ever wanted to eat someone, cause he has a vore fetish (that, and a billion other fetishes I can't fathom)



That guy sounds like a really creepy version of my BFF.



NekoFox08 said:


> well, I wouldn't argue if there was porn here and there at a con, but I'm not like, "oh, I'm at a con, let's get laid!" xD
> 
> *awaits davids response to the porn bit* :|



I am going to rape you and you are going to like it.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 31, 2008)

PS: There's a fat chance that I'll have this sorted by the pre-registration cut-off.  Odds aren't good, but it's feasible.


----------



## Bayard Zylos (Oct 31, 2008)

Woohoo, I live in Chicago!

Oh wait, I have absolutely no money, and don't know any rl furs to go with (since it'd be awkward as hell to go there alone without knowing anyone). ._.


----------



## XanderJL (Oct 31, 2008)

i wish i could go...a friend from college is interested also, no idea for ride and not enough money, yet..


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

well i suppose I could bus ride.. oh now im oh so tempted...man, I wish my computer had the programs need to check the events schedule they have there. =/


----------



## Lost (Nov 5, 2008)

I can't wait to go to mff ever since my first fur con this summer I'm stoked about it!

I feel for ya guys because my best friend back home is a fur and we went to AC last year together and it was great.


----------



## Teco (Nov 5, 2008)

Lost said:


> I can't wait to go to mff ever since my first fur con this summer I'm stoked about it!
> 
> I feel for ya guys because my best friend back home is a fur and we went to AC last year together and it was great.



I went to AC with a friend and Im stoked about this!   Waa~velength *punched*


----------



## Teco (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry for the double post... I was wondering if someone could give me a run down of the events or mayhap offer some companionship in the form of sharing a room (cost, not that other way...gutter mind) Conventioneering together... ect in the case of where I cant get a friend to come with me, Im sure it'll be fun either way but it you know what im saying? 'specially if I dont know if alot for me to do since my computer wont open their event schedule. Thanks.


----------



## Ataris (Nov 7, 2008)

I'd love to go --- but South Dakota to there is a bit of a hike to make alone, and I'm definitely too short on cash to go it alone. Plus--I hate driving.


----------



## Teco (Nov 7, 2008)

Elan said:


> I'd love to go --- but South Dakota to there is a bit of a hike to make alone, and I'm definitely too short on cash to go it alone. Plus--I hate driving.



Could always start selling things and bus it, thats what im doing.. if  I go


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 10, 2008)

Iâ€™ve been hoping to go for the past several years (specially being that I live in a suburb of Chicago), just always have something come up and blow my plans to go.
{And like a number of you, it would be my first conâ€™ too.}


----------



## Uro (Nov 10, 2008)

Teco said:


> sorry for the double post... I was wondering if someone could give me a run down of the events or mayhap offer some companionship in the form of sharing a room (cost, not that other way...gutter mind) Conventioneering together... ect in the case of where I cant get a friend to come with me, Im sure it'll be fun either way but it you know what im saying? 'specially if I dont know if alot for me to do since my computer wont open their event schedule. Thanks.



You will meet some new buddies there for sure. I'll be traveling around with a pack of friends and you will definitely see me whoring it up at the dances("raves"). If ya see me feel free to say hay!


----------



## Teco (Nov 10, 2008)

Uro said:


> You will meet some new buddies there for sure. I'll be traveling around with a pack of friends and you will definitely see me whoring it up at the dances("raves"). If ya see me feel free to say hay!



and whats there to do inbetween?


----------



## Lost (Nov 10, 2008)

Teco said:


> and whats there to do inbetween?



wut I normally do with any con is map out the  panels I want to attend then hangout in the dealers room looking and planning out wut I want to buy.  

I'll lurk in the dealers room for hrs I'm so indecisive XP. So if u see a guy in tan hat that says Shawnee State Uni. on the front stop me and say hi because I'm probably have nothing going on and don't mind talken.  

There is plenty todo at cons it just depends on how outgoing you are and since I'm shy around new people and large groups I run out of things todo when the con slows down at night.


----------



## Teco (Nov 10, 2008)

Lost said:


> wut I normally do with any con is map out the  panels I want to attend then hangout in the dealers room looking and planning out wut I want to buy.
> 
> I'll lurk in the dealers room for hrs I'm so indecisive XP. So if u see a guy in tan hat that says Shawnee State Uni. on the front stop me and say hi because I'm probably have nothing going on and don't mind talken.
> 
> There is plenty todo at cons it just depends on how outgoing you are and since I'm shy around new people and large groups I run out of things todo when the con slows down at night.



Mmm but im still hesitant about going and my computer wont display the event panels on the website so im going in blind basically and to bus from Pennsylvania all my myself would be a first. Seems im shy myself.


----------



## Lost (Nov 10, 2008)

Teco said:


> Mmm but im still hesitant about going and my computer wont display the event panels on the website so im going in blind basically and to bus from Pennsylvania all my myself would be a first. Seems im shy myself.




A bus trip are not all that bad and people on them are cool too, but look into flying its rather cheap and bus trips will take forever!!!   that is wut I'm doing and its only costing 160$ check travelocity that's my suggestion.


----------



## Teco (Nov 10, 2008)

Lost said:


> A bus trip are not all that bad and people on them are cool too, but look into flying its rather cheap and bus trips will take forever!!!   that is wut I'm doing and its only costing 160$ check travelocity that's my suggestion.



oh, well maybe I'll do that, wont i need a passport of some kind though? Im pretty sure just an ID wont do it....will it?


----------



## Uro (Nov 11, 2008)

Teco said:


> oh, well maybe I'll do that, wont i need a passport of some kind though? Im pretty sure just an ID wont do it....will it?



Heheheh....a passport...lol.
Illinois is in the U.S. sooooooooo no. You don't need a passport just a license if you're over 18. If you're under 18 some airlines are asshats about it and make you pay an unaccompanied minor fee.

Never flew before?

edit- Oh, and what to do inbetween. Mingle, go to room 'parties' there's a ton of them. I'll mostly be going to them for the lulz. There's really going to be a ton to do from what my friends have been telling me.


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Uro said:


> Heheheh....a passport...lol.
> Illinois is in the U.S. sooooooooo no. You don't need a passport just a license if you're over 18. If you're under 18 some airlines are asshats about it and make you pay an unaccompanied minor fee.
> 
> Never flew before?
> ...



Alright, I wasnt sure on that matter, although there is an Amtrak right here in my little town actually and i might just go for that.

Sounds like there will be a bit now. And i'll bring some of my own stuff too, I  was thinking bringing magic cards. Dont know if there's a tabletop gaming thing going on if anyone would bring any. Someone(s) should give a shout if they so I decide weather or not to bother.


----------



## Lost (Nov 11, 2008)

Uro said:


> edit- Oh, and what to do inbetween. Mingle, go to room 'parties' there's a ton of them. I'll mostly be going to them for the lulz. There's really going to be a ton to do from what my friends have been telling me.



We'll have to get together so I can see wut these room "parties" all about.


Oh and Teco you dont need a passport some for of state legal ID to show your the one that bought the tickets thats all. also look into wut u can and cant take on the plane no need for unessary cavity searches


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> We'll have to get together so I can see wut these room "parties" all about.
> 
> 
> Oh and Teco you dont need a passport some for of state legal ID to show your the one that bought the tickets thats all. also look into wut u can and cant take on the plane no need for unessary cavity searches



I was thinking the same thing!

Yeah but I think I'll just train it, I'll have time to draw or sleep and whatever, and the station is a walk away. So it's s'all good. Say's Ill get to Union Station around 8:40 on the 21st and then I believe I just take a bus or train there to where the Con is and figure out where the Westin is. Seems simple enough


----------



## Lost (Nov 11, 2008)

Teco said:


> I was thinking the same thing!
> 
> Yeah but I think I'll just train it, I'll have time to draw or sleep and whatever, and the station is a walk away. So it's s'all good. Say's Ill get to Union Station around 8:40 on the 21st and then I believe I just take a bus or train there to where the Con is and figure out where the Westin is. Seems simple enough



Sounds good hope I see you there ^.=.^


----------



## Teco (Nov 11, 2008)

Lost said:


> Sounds good hope I see you there ^.=.^


I hope to see me there too. Otherwise you'll know I got lost X_x
..and I hope to see you there too!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 11, 2008)

Before you break my heart


----------



## jrwenzel (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh well. . . . Maybe next yearâ€¦
* Slump *


----------



## Oleto (Nov 12, 2008)

oooh oooh! I'm going to MFF ^^ I'll be in the Super Smash Bros. Brawl tourney >.>

This is my first con as well


----------



## Teco (Nov 12, 2008)

Any room parties I should know about anybody?


----------



## Skulldog (Nov 14, 2008)

Less than a week left. Totally excited here, really excited to see the new hotel set up. :3


----------



## Lost (Nov 16, 2008)

Only a few more day I can't wait!!!  Hope to see all ya there


----------



## Teco (Nov 17, 2008)

They gave me two train tickets :O 

Gotta send one back for a refund >< Good thing I  get my paycheck tomorrow


----------



## Lost (Nov 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> They gave me two train tickets :O
> 
> Gotta send one back for a refund >< Good thing I  get my paycheck tomorrow




lol make sure its not the return ticket. I know buses give you two tickets for round trip

Money is good ^^ I have given myself 200 for spending


----------



## Teco (Nov 17, 2008)

Lost said:


> lol make sure its not the return ticket. I know buses give you two tickets for round trip
> 
> Money is good ^^ I have given myself 200 for spending



no i got 2 sets. =/  *angry fist shake at their website*


----------



## Lost (Nov 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> no i got 2 sets. =/  *angry fist shake at their website*



well that means more money you can spend there .


----------



## Teco (Nov 17, 2008)

Lost said:


> well that means more money you can spend there .


 No its less if I cant get that refund quickly x_X


----------



## Lost (Nov 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> No its less if I cant get that refund quickly x_X



snap! it uselly only take 1-3 business days if u talk to them soon enough if u use credit


----------



## Teco (Nov 17, 2008)

Lost said:


> snap! it uselly only take 1-3 business days if u talk to them soon enough if u use credit


Thats what I thought. If at worse then I'll have to go off this paycheck and not buy anything the first day


----------



## Lost (Nov 17, 2008)

Teco said:


> Thats what I thought. If at worse then I'll have to go off this paycheck and not buy anything the first day



Atleast you'll have some money and not total broke.

Well look forward to seeing ya there!!


----------



## Teco (Nov 19, 2008)

Lost said:


> Atleast you'll have some money and not total broke.
> 
> Well look forward to seeing ya there!!



Yup, ticket sent in for a refund and now for a nice paycheck tomorrow along with my train ride. But now that I think about it I cant decide what to bring with me, I was gonna try to see if I could find a room to share there via probably sign. Ha. Then get a room myself or take a nap in a chair or something *shrug* Im a miser like that.


----------



## Mirka (Nov 22, 2008)

My mate is current off having fun at Midwest Fur Fest, and I'm stuck here 'cause of work. *So jealous* - hope everyone is having an awesome time. :3 I was *this close* to just buying a flight to chicago and telling work i had a family emergency. hah.


----------



## Shadee (Nov 23, 2008)

So Whats everybody looking forward to yet?

Anybody know if we can get/buy a recording of the FVS?

How many furries here and not many posting here. But yet they are posting on the poster board 

Will probably be in a black jacket and blue shirt - Stop by say hi I won't bite


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 23, 2008)

didnt make it was gonna  but didnt... maybe ill see yall at wild nights...


----------



## Teco (Nov 23, 2008)

yeah, I didnt get to go, I got short on money because my whole ticket problem and I didnt want to chance my paycheck getting processed by the next day, didnt even have enough to register =/


----------



## Komuso (Nov 24, 2008)

Komuso went to furfest! First one! You broke my con cherry. oh noez. D:

Komuso sad, though. Didn't find any chezburgrs. Lots of pizza on sunday night. I only gots two hugs. 

But seeing your confused faces made Komuso giggle inside. ^.^


----------



## Shadee (Nov 24, 2008)

Komuso said:


> Komuso went to furfest! First one! You broke my con cherry. oh noez. D:
> 
> Komuso sad, though. Didn't find any chezburgrs. Lots of pizza on sunday night. I only gots two hugs.
> 
> But seeing your confused faces made Komuso giggle inside. ^.^


 
*sneaks up quietly behind Komuso, taps on shoulder and before Kom can turn around gives a big hug* ^^

I was my first one too! I loved it sooo much! No really like THIS |_____________________| (holds paws wide apart at arms length)

I am so going to upgrade to sponser next time! and the panels were awesome! *cries with joy*  Sorry for sounding so cheesey but i loved it all. Time for me to get a MUCH better camera though!!!

MFF '08 It was spectaxular to meet as many of you as i did, but i was still to shy to walk up to many of ya XD

And the Youtube videos just doesn't do MFF justice ^^
*Shade gets shoo'd off* - Sorry I can't say how much fun it was


----------



## Lost (Nov 24, 2008)

Teco said:


> yeah, I didnt get to go, I got short on money because my whole ticket problem and I didnt want to chance my paycheck getting processed by the next day, didnt even have enough to register =/



Damn well ya didn't miss much but it was still a blast maybe next year or if ya can make it to AC


----------



## Shadee (Nov 24, 2008)

arphalia said:


> I'm going! I'll be in the dealer's room and will have art in the art show.  I kinda hope it snows, just a little. I miss seeing it. Generally, it seems to snow after the con so I don't have my hopes up too high.


 
I came back to milwaukee last night, and awoke monday morning to see an inch of snow on the ground. I hope you got snow down there too!:grin:

-mmmm snow....-


----------



## Range (Nov 24, 2008)

I got to go this year. It was my first con ever, and go it was so much fun. Like Shade said, nothing that can be said or shown can do MFF justice and just how great it was. I was hanging out in the hotel rooms most of the time with people, but I still had a shit load of fun. Only part I regret was that I was really shy about asking people in there to draw in my book until like, an hour before I had to leave.... and the actual leaving part... I had cried in the car for at least 10 minutes when we left 

Can't wait to go next year.



Shadee said:


> I came back to milwaukee last night, and awoke monday morning to see an inch of snow on the ground. I hope you got snow down there too!:grin:
> 
> -mmmm snow....-


Same here! I went out to my living room to scan the few drawings I got, and since I had just woke up I was still a little out of it. After a few minutes of walking back and forth from my scanner to my laptop, I looked outside and noticed all the white. I was like "No! Go away snow! D="


----------



## TamaraRose (Nov 24, 2008)

everyone go to Furry Fiesta and Wild nightS they will be awesome


----------



## Lost (Nov 25, 2008)

For everyone that missed MFF or didn't have a camera here is a panoramic of all the suiters gathered out side the Westin. Its a LARGE image,12 mb, so dial-upers its going to be a while...

http://www.kingdomsend.com/mffpics/MFFsuiters.jpg


----------



## CaptainCool (Nov 25, 2008)

Lost said:


> For everyone that missed MFF or didn't have a camera here is a panoramic of all the suiters gathered out side the Westin. Its a LARGE image,12 mb, so dial-upers its going to be a while...
> 
> http://www.kingdomsend.com/mffpics/MFFsuiters.jpg



that is one big ass photo^^
looks like it was a blast, nice!
a pity there is nothing like this going on here in my region... id check out a convention, it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Range (Nov 25, 2008)

Lost said:


> For everyone that missed MFF or didn't have a camera here is a panoramic of all the suiters gathered out side the Westin. Its a LARGE image,12 mb, so dial-upers its going to be a while...
> 
> http://www.kingdomsend.com/mffpics/MFFsuiters.jpg



I saw an Ember in there =D
He's the one that's red with the yellow eyebrows and yellow dreadlocks, kinda hard to miss if you see his whole suit, which you can't cause everyone's in the way XD


----------



## Teco (Nov 25, 2008)

Lost said:


> Damn well ya didn't miss much but it was still a blast maybe next year or if ya can make it to AC



definately AC. Its only a ways from my house plus AC08 was awesome.


----------



## Lost (Nov 25, 2008)

Teco said:


> definately AC. Its only a ways from my house plus AC08 was awesome.




Ya it was a great!! Too was my first furry con!  we'll have to meet up there then for sure.


----------



## Komuso (Nov 25, 2008)

Shadee said:


> *sneaks up quietly behind Komuso, taps on shoulder and before Kom can turn around gives a big hug* ^^
> 
> I was my first one too! I loved it sooo much! No really like THIS |_____________________| (holds paws wide apart at arms length)
> 
> ...



... Good! Hug! But chezburgr is 404. D:
But yes, was fun. Oh, and incase no one told you all: Fire alarm was pulled on friday night. EVERYONE went outside cause of it. :/
I heard stories, but one I think to believe is someone was smoking in the stairwell. Or someone pulled it. :3.
Komuso no do it. He was busy talking with someone. :3


----------



## Uro (Nov 26, 2008)

Was an amazing con. Got a lot of pics on my scraps/gallery check em out to know what I mean loooooool!


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Nov 30, 2008)

Right Now, you could be watching this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QuNA9bGy6x8

MFF was a blast!


----------



## Range (Nov 30, 2008)

Komuso said:


> But yes, was fun. Oh, and incase no one told you all: Fire alarm was pulled on friday night. EVERYONE went outside cause of it. :/
> I heard stories, but one I think to believe is someone was smoking in the stairwell. Or someone pulled it. :3.



Yeah, Kobo-kun and I had got there right as everyone was starting to get, for lack of a better word, herded outside. We went in and were all trying to find someone that knew was was happening. Ended up just texting Crytus and heading up to his room since the booth for badges was already closed, so we had to wait til Saturday morning.


----------



## KitataKitsune (Dec 3, 2008)

I need to know....there was a car with a BIGGGG Okami sticker thing on the hood, anyone know who owns the car, because it was full of win!


----------



## Range (Dec 4, 2008)

KitataKitsune said:


> I need to know....there was a car with a BIGGGG Okami sticker thing on the hood, anyone know who owns the car, because it was full of win!



I saw that one too! One of the people in the group I was with got a picture of it!


----------



## Nikolai (Dec 4, 2008)

Haha.

Chicago? Midwest? For a second I thought you were talking about having a con in the middle of nowhere.


----------

